# What can I put in this tank?



## luvdux (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon tank that's almost ready to have fish in it. I'm just not sure what fish would fit/work together in this size of a tank. I was thinking angles but I read that they get bigger and you either need just one or more than 3. I also like mollies and platys. 

Would it be ok to put 1 angel in with some mollies? If so, how many mollies? I don't want to overstock the tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

luvdux said:


> I have a 29 gallon tank that's almost ready to have fish in it. I'm just not sure what fish would fit/work together in this size of a tank. I was thinking angles but I read that they get bigger and you either need just one or more than 3. I also like mollies and platys.
> 
> Would it be ok to put 1 angel in with some mollies? If so, how many mollies? I don't want to overstock the tank.


1 Angel would probably work. The key with angels is they have to be kept alone or in pairs. You could put 4-6 mollies with an angel.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wouldn't. I've had angels that were sweet as pie and other angels that terrorized a whole 55. It might work, but it might end badly. Certainly a full-grown angel will eat fry. 1 angel and maybe some cories or something that stays on the bottom. I'd go with a Bolivian ram or 2 and some tetra. Or just the mollies.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

It seems 29 gallons is the new fad? But on topic, I think 2-3 dwarf gouramis and a school of 8 Neon Tetra's with some 8 Cories. Me personally I would get the Three Striped Cories. They are very fun to watch and like many others to school with, preferablly an even number.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the 29 is now the biggest tank sold at walmart and that likely makes its the lowest $/gallon when other places match it. Used to be a 55. It is a good size, though for live plants you might want the shorter 20 long.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You have tons of options in a 29. All sorts or tetras, danios, mollies, swordtails, platys, cories, and other fish would work.
I think you should do some more research on what you would like, I would not do any angles in that tank though.
We all could make a list a mile long, give us more info on what your looking for.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Angel are actually schooling fish when young, then they pair up and it's best to seperate them. Thats why Angels are best when you have several tanks. Still should have at least a 55 for a pair though.

As to the mollies they really should be kept in brackish water, and as a livebearer they prefer harder water with a higher PH. Not sure what your parameters are. That will have an effect on your choices as well.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

the 29g tank is very popular. I have one myself 
I keep 6 dwarf puffers and a couple plecos in mine.
They are some real oddballs with loads of personality. But, not a beginner fish IMO. If you do decide to try out puffers, I would recommend getting either 1 figure 8 puffer OR 1 green spotted puffer. The F8 will need a lil bit of salt and can have a few tankmates (mollies, obies, etc). The GSP needs a lot of salt and that limits what can be kept with him. They get along OK with most bottom dwellers. But, most catfish can't really handle the salt. In a 30g, it's keep to keep just one puffer because they would figh to the death over territory. You could keep 2 F8s, but it's risky.

So, I like puffers hehe. That's my vote.

But, I think a dwarf cichlid tank would be very pretty also. I like the idea of keeping dwarf rainbowish or dwarf gouramis also. I would only keep 2-3 gouramis in a 30g though. as for rainbowfish, they do best in groups of 5+. I keep my gourami with an angel and they are best buddies. Don't expect that to happen though, they grew up together.


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

My mom has 1 Angel and 4 mollies and in her tank and they get along great.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

CyberBob said:


> the 29g tank is very popular. I have one myself
> But, I think a cichlid tank would be very pretty also. I like the idea of keeping dearf raindbowfish or dwarf gouramis also. I would only keep 2-3 gouramis in a 30g though. as for rainbowfish, they do best in groups of 5+. I keep my gourami with an angel and they are best buddies. Don't expect that to happen though, they grew up together.


There is no possible way he/she can keep a 29 gallon Cichlid tank. Cichlids need a lot of space to swim and they are territorial. They also make lots of waste, so there would be high ammonia which means more water changes. lol You would have o be rich to afford to waste so much water, all that money you could buy a bigger tank but back to what I was saying, they also would out grow a 29 gallon unless you get a couple of Demasoni.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

elitesrock said:


> There is no possible way he/she can keep a 29 gallon Cichlid tank. Cichlids need a lot of space to swim and they are territorial. They also make lots of waste, so there would be high ammonia which means more water changes. lol You would have o be rich to afford to waste so much water, all that money you could buy a bigger tank but back to what I was saying, they also would out grow a 29 gallon unless you get a couple of Demasoni.


Oops, that is 100% correct. I meant to say Dwarf Cichlids. Regular cichlids would quickly outgrow a 29g, but you could keep a few of the dwarfs. dwarf cichlids are usually much more peaceful, except when it's mating time. Although, even they might outgrow a 29g in time. You could keep a harem of the smaller varieties or a pair of the larger ones. These lil guys wouldn't be considered a beginner fish though IMO.

Here's some more info on the dwarfs:
http://fish.mongabay.com/apistogramma.htm
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?id=65

The Demasoni sound like a good idea.
I don't have any experience with that particular species, but here's a lil reading on them if you want 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_demasoni.php


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

CyberBob said:


> Here's some more info on the dwarfs:
> http://fish.mongabay.com/apistogramma.htm
> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?id=65
> 
> ...


The Dwarf Cichlids are a great idea. Sorry I freaked out a little when you said Cichlids in a 29 gallon. I was ready to rip my hair off. 

I kept Demasoni for a while and I read that article and it's so true. That's why I got rid of mine they should definitely be in a species tank but you can squeeze in some Dwarf Gouramis and some Danios.


----------



## luvdux (Dec 13, 2009)

I read the demasoni article and it says they have to be in larger groups. I don't think I could I fit 12 in a 29 gallon. How many dwarf cichlids can be kept in this tank? What about yellow cichlids or fancy goldfish? I'm setting this tank up for my mom at her house so I'd like to get her something pretty and easy to care for.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

demasoni should have 4' long tank. In a 29, you could have colony of mulites or brichardi. Or some of S. american dwarfs like dicrossus or a pair of kribs.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

A great thing to do would be get 15 cardinal tetras, a pair of rams or apistogramma steel blue. That would make a stunning display.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

According to petsmart 29 gallon is the minimum tank size for all ciclids....I can never pass up a chance to dog on that place


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

luvdux said:


> I read the demasoni article and it says they have to be in larger groups. I don't think I could I fit 12 in a 29 gallon. How many dwarf cichlids can be kept in this tank? What about yellow cichlids or fancy goldfish? I'm setting this tank up for my mom at her house so I'd like to get her something pretty and easy to care for.


Ahhh! Well, if it's for mom ... I would suggest a small group of Angels and some Dwarf Gouramis. I've never had problems keeping them together, but some sites has said they don't make good tankmates. angels and gouramis will fight with their own species though, just depends on the individual's personality. Usually they work it out after a couple weeks. But, I've never seen they fight with other species.

If you're looking for some variety and color...
there are a wide variety of neon tetras and most will school with any color from my experienece as long as they are the same size. I keep black and blue neons with my angel and gourami. never had a problem.

If you are looking for a good pet. I'd suggest a figure eight puffer. One is suggesed, 2 would be the max. one would be better. But, you might not have any luck with tankmates. They usually ignore most catfish though. Cory Cats, Plecos, Ottos, Loaches, etc. Green spotted puffer is another way to go, but you will eventually have to move them to a high brakish tank. The figure 8 can stay in a very low brakish tank it's whole life (practically freshwater @ 1.004-1.006 usually). Some folks even just keep them in freshwater. But, my opinion is that it wuld take a couple years off their lifespan.

the 29g tank offers so many possibilities. I wish I could list all the ideas I have hehe.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

grogan said:


> According to petsmart 29 gallon is the minimum tank size for all ciclids....I can never pass up a chance to dog on that place


well, I suppose if I just kept one cichlid ... 29 would be fine :chair:


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Betta man said:


> A great thing to do would be get 15 cardinal tetras, a pair of rams or apistogramma steel blue. That would make a stunning display.


Cardinals and Bettas usually get along fine ... that might be pretty for your mom  Not all neons can be trusted with a Betta though, fin nippers.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

emc7 said:


> demasoni should have 4' long tank. In a 29, you could have colony of mulites or brichardi. Or some of S. american dwarfs like dicrossus or a pair of kribs.


yeah, I was thinking a 40 long would be best, but I have never kept demasoni, so I didn't offer an opinion on them  mulites or brichardi are both great choices for a 29g though. Just remember to plan on keeping a harem when it comes to most cichlids. one male, many females.


----------

